# Villa Rent 2016 Coral Bay



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

i all looking for a 3 or 4 bed villa in the Coral bay area for 6-8 weeks(maybe a longer) from next June any suggestions please


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

It is not a long term let so you will probably have to pay holiday rates....try SmartRentz...and try and do a deal..


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jfn25 said:


> i all looking for a 3 or 4 bed villa in the Coral bay area for 6-8 weeks(maybe a longer) from next June any suggestions please


Coral Bay Villas - Holiday Villa Accommodation Coral Bay for rent, Paphos


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

http://villacollectioncyprus.com/ Might have some properties you could rent short term.


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

Have you had a look at www.airbnb.co.uk

Quite a few available around the area and can be quite a flexible way of booking.


----------

